

Ask HN: What's the best open source social networking software? - danecjensen

By best I mean most mature software or easiest to build off of for your own social network system.
======
benologist
Appleseed (I think it's called) comes to mind, every time I saw Diaspora
mentioned it was cited as a more mature project with similar goals.

------
jdp23
Define "best"?

elgg is a Ning alternative that's got pretty wide usage

status.net (formerly identi.ca) is an excellent Twitter alternative

Appleseed, Diaspora, and OneSocialWeb are distributed Facebook alternatives

crabgrass is targetted at activists

depending on what you're looking for, any of them might be the best

------
iuguy
Drupal might not be what you're looking for in terms of sexiness, but it is
the most mature, flexible social plumbing framework I've seen and you can do
pretty much anything in it.

